# IGB sink to new low



## sighthound (Nov 29, 2008)

Who cares about animal welfare if there is a business opportunity to be had? Not the IGB. Please view:
Greyhound Watch: IGB sink to new low


----------



## sighthound (Nov 29, 2008)

Petitions to sign:
Stop The Export Of Irish Greyhounds To China - PetitionBuzz
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/3/say-no-to-greyhound-exports-to-china/


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad these wonderful dogs are finally getting the support they deserve :thumbup:


----------

